# Powermatic 1150VS Drill Press?



## Dovetails (Jun 8, 2014)

I have an opportunity to purchase a Powermatic 1150VS Drill Press for $500. I am looking for a drill press that will last me forever, but will work well.

Thoughts on what I should be looking for when I go see it, and thoughts on the price? I know I can get a pretty nice new drill press for this price, so I am hesitant to fork it over...

I'm not against fixing this one up, but I am not over handy at machinery, nor do I have a lot of the tools typically required for restoration...

Thanks.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Powermatic is a fine brand of equipment and 500 bucks is a good price for it. Even if it has been abused and needs some restoration it should last you the rest of your life.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

It's a great drill press, only real downside is the table doesn't have an elevation crank so you have to hoof the table up or down. You'll be hard pressed to find as good of a drill press new for close to twice the price of that. My only reservation would be if there was anything major wrong with it.


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

replacement parts will be $$$$$, so it really needs to be in perfect mechanical shape. some elbow grease to clean up is fine, but anything you have to buy could quickly make it a bad deal.


----------



## Tom King (Nov 22, 2013)

You can find replacement parts on ebay, and even table lifts, but a trailer tongue jack works just fine. I have one, and I wouldn't trade it for a new model. The depth stops alone are worth it. They are easy to set, and absolutely will not move once you set them.


----------



## Dovetails (Jun 8, 2014)

Anything to look for when I am checking it out? I have never owned a drill press.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Dovetails said:


> Anything to look for when I am checking it out? I have never owned a drill press.


Make sure it drills. That's about it. You could get really fancy and bring a dial gauge and some drill rod and check for runout, but if you cant feel the chuck move side to side when grabbing it youre pretty much good to go.

Drill presses are really pretty simple, unless this is one of the ones with a reeves drive speed control.


----------



## Tree Hugger (Sep 1, 2011)

With any varydrive run it though its full range to check for smoothness.
Throw a bit in the chuck to see how true in is....chuck jaws are replicable ( at least Jacobs are in my experience).
We have some secondary equipment at my metal working employment.
Powermatic, Grizzly and Baileigh . 
Powermatic is way ahead of the other two and it's run 24/7.
Wow! a Drill press without an elevation screw ....not the end of the world I guess.

Edit; Ha. Looks like epicfail beat me to it.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

I would check it for spindle runout. If it runs true and drills good. Go for it.


----------



## billrlogan (Feb 15, 2014)

Make sure it runs out good first


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

check the chuck, check the belt, check everything in the VS system (good luck finding parts on ebay for it). check the table for the "arc of shame" (where they drill a smiley face into the table from misaligning table with the bit and drilling too deep).


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

I wouldn't worry about the arc of shame. You are going to put a wood top on it any way. You could use it as a negotiating point.


----------



## Dovetails (Jun 8, 2014)

Here are pictures. Thoughts?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

Motor has been changed at some point.


----------



## Dovetails (Jun 8, 2014)

Is the motor change a concern?


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Only if it's a junk motor.


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

is that an 1150? Does not look like it... The body of them are ribbed arent they?


----------



## Dovetails (Jun 8, 2014)

The plate on the side says Model No "1150A". Serial number 7915V030.

Looked it up and I believe the 79 means 1979, the V means variable, and the 030 means it was the 30th one made that year... 

It is variable speed correct? And it uses that "reeves"? pully, is that right?

I am going to buy this on Monday. Any other information you guys can provide would be awesome.

I assume that is the factory table, and does not easily raised? But that is standard right?


----------



## Tree Hugger (Sep 1, 2011)

Keep the column free of rust'dirt ect and you'll have no problem adjusting height ....just a bit of a pain without a screw.


----------



## Dovetails (Jun 8, 2014)

Well I got it. And for a lot less than 500. It's wired 220, I need to convert to 110. Can anyone help? 

Has a Furnas Electric box on the side. Not sure what it is...


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

Thats the magnetic starter. 

They motor will have a wiring data plate on it.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Congrats....how much did you get it for if you don't mind me asking? It's nice to know what stuff is going for. 

That's a beast that will last you next to forever if taken care of.


----------



## Dovetails (Jun 8, 2014)

$300. So after looking at it that must be an aftermarket mag starter? Is that the same as I hear people call a "mag switch"?. The motor is a 3/4 HP Dayton. 

I swapped 2 jumpers that converted it to 110... I'm drilling away now


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Nice....congrats on the great buy. Planning on using as is or restoring to new?


----------



## Dovetails (Jun 8, 2014)

I am not sure yet... Right now I just need to drill some holes...

The variable speed on this thing is awesome... It works great and is very smooth throughout all of the speeds. 

The 6" of travel is also very nice...


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Make sure you only adjust the speed while it's running if you haven't had a reeves drive before.


----------

